# marimo moss balls...requirements&info?



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

i am sure this has been discussed, but i was looking for some more info on marimo moss balls.....i have a low to mid light 40gal tank, and a very low light eclipse 3 gallon[stock lighting is a 6 watt flour., but on a small tank you need more than the standard average].....what are the requirements for these marimo moss balls and can they be spread out to form a carpet, or would i be better off with another moss...such as taiwan,x-mas, or java.....not too excited about java though...
not looking for crazy fast growth, just steady health & growth.....
and where have you guys got your mosses.....


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Avoid them unless you want to be plagued with cladophora for a long time!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a site with a little info on Moss balls... http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Japanese%20Moss%20Balls.htm

Here is a site for growing moss... http://www.nature-aquarium.com/xmas.htm


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

thanx for the great links...
what do you mean stuck with cladophora...isnt that what the moss ball is....? is there something detremental about this moss/algae...?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Talking to people who have had Moss balls, they say the Moss Balls are very hard to get rid of once they start to multiply, causing the tank to become infested with them. I think maybe this what John P. is trying to get across.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

yes, you will have clado attaching to all your hardscape, between hairgrass, etc. a real nuisance. use moss instead.


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

ok guys, thanx for the heads up....i will try mosses....would you guys say that x-mas or taiwan would do well in low light conditions, or is java the only one for low light...?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had no problems growing x-mas moss in low light conditions.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

I think all mosses are low light and easy to care for except I've heard on a singapore forum that real willow moss requires cooler water and its hard to grow other then that they should be relatively easy.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

trenac said:


> Talking to people who have had Moss balls, they say the Moss Balls are very hard to get rid of once they start to multiply, causing the tank to become infested with them.


 When they do "multiply," do they form as a little ball, too? I'm curious because I just bought one the other day and it's still in the bag. Is there anything that initiates the appearance of baby marimos? That sounds pretty cool, but I take it from John's response that it isn't...?

-Naomi


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You have to keep the Moss ball formed into a ball or they will go flat. Here is a site with pics and some info... http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Japanese%20Moss%20Balls.htm


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks, Trena. Nice site. I guess you sort of have to help with the "fission" process. Cool. I may set up a pico tank (vase) and keep the marimo by itself. Much appreciated!

-Naomi


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

More info:

http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquarium-plants/moss-ball/


----------



## Newbie1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, I grow my own Marimo / Cladophora balls here in the uk and ship them worldwide. Please feel free to take a look at my website aquaticmoss.co.uk
I love these balls, they look great.
Regards
Mark


----------

